# Resume Format for Course



## ElyseGrad11 (Jul 29, 2013)

Hi,
I was wondering how to put I'm taking a prep course for the CPC exam on my resume. I had another certification, but it's not widely recognized. I'm hoping showing I'm enrolled and working towards getting that certification will help me get a job at least related in the insurance industry.


----------



## audzimmy@gmail.com (Jul 29, 2013)

*adding coursework to your resume*

Hi:

I am studying CPC-H through the AAPC and included it on my resume under the title of "Education & Training".  First I had listed my Associate Degree in Applied Science with my major being Medical Office Technology.  I listed all the "Related Courses" that I have taken under that (i.e. Anatomy, Medical Terminology, Medical Office Procedures....etc.) and then after than I skipped a line and added the following....

American Academy of Professional Coders, AAPC
Coursework in CPC-H Coding - expected completion September 2013

That way potential employers can see that I am still in the process of learning.

Hope that helps.   Good Luck!


----------



## ElyseGrad11 (Jul 31, 2013)

Thank you!


----------

